# New but completely forgotten this section..



## Spookles (3 mo ago)

Heyo people 

Fairly new here but I completely forgot to write up an introduction as the rude person I am 

Small bit of backstory I suppose, had my driving license for about 6 years now (yes I am still a younglin of 23 years old ) but only had a car since late 2021. Wanted something cheap and moderately fun to drive so I fell upon a Peugeot 206 CC 2.0L 136hp in Roland Garros styling, deep green metallic with beige interior.

Loved it, for about 3 miles when the problems started.. Emission warnings that made it go into limp mode every time you pressed the clutch for longer than 5 seconds or so, had it for about 6 months, trying to get it fixed. Dumped around 5k euros into it, getting it looked at by local mechanics and the dealer but no luck (yes I had to have returned it...) It has been exported the moment I traded it in for, yet again a Peugeot but this time a completely basic 207 since I had little to spend by then and needed something reliable. To be fair, it was economical and had zero issues, never seen a mechanic in my ownership for anything serious. But it was borderline boring, since then I graduated and have had some fresh savings that could use some spending, had it until last october when I traded it in for my now TT.

I've always loved the TT and always wanted a red one, that didn't happen but I did get one in Pfeilgrau or Aviator Gray is the English name I believe.
A 2001, 180HP, FWD, 5 speed model with 199,980km on the odometer or around 124k miles. The first owner had it for about 4 years and the one after that the remaining years which was supposedly an Audi mechanic, so I'm the 3rd owner 
Sat in it, and immediately fell in love with the low seating position, the wide arches in the mirrors the small and funky looking cockpit and the feeling of the shifter.

Is it perfect? Well, no, which one is eh  It did have an oil and oil filter change every 10k km according to the logs.
So far had the timing belt, waterpump, tensioners and pulleys replaced as they were in it for about 11 of its past years.
When there is some more daylight I'll probably get my hands on replacing the headlights which will be a fun first "real" car project.
The driver side heated seats don't do much, which I might replace someday for a seat of a scrapped TT.
And some small bits around the car have been replaced so far, like the headlight switch, some plastic cover around the boot hinge and the head unit.

It has small amounts of rust around the common places, around the number plate lights which has been fixed previously but is pretty far gone yet again and the wheel arches near the bottom.

But every second I've been in it has been so enjoyable thus far, hope this one sticks around for a bit longer than the previous two 🥰

Some pics so far from the last gloomy months
























~Spookles, hope I can learn a lot from the gathered knowledge here


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice TT very rare colour


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Spookles (3 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome nice TT very rare colour


Haha yeah so I've been told, to be fair I am pretty jealous of your yellow colour


----------



## Melodie1 (11 d ago)

Hi & welcome. I'm a newbie too & so far, finding a huge wealth of knowledge on here. Love the colour also


----------

